# where to start looking



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im buy my girl friend a turkey tag this year and I never hunted them and i ave no clue where to start or look right now.All the turkeys I have seen been on privet land..Any help would be great I will do the scouting.Just give me some place to even look at.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There's a bunch of them close to my house. You know where I live.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> There's a bunch of them close to my house. You know where I live.


yes I do and im sure we will be out there some time doring the hunt to see if we can close the deal.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't waste your time scouting now. Wait thill the hunt starts.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The only scouting I would do now would involve hiking around looking for tracks in the snow. I would avoid using any turkey sounds. If you must call, use a shock call of some kind early and late to induce some involuntary gobbling.------SS


----------



## jimmy_hat (Feb 8, 2014)

Im buy me one to. Weres some gobblers?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hear Monroe has lots of them. Eagles too.


----------



## jimmy_hat (Feb 8, 2014)

Who hunts Eagles? We want turky info?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got an LE tag and I'm not even scouting until the week before the hunt. My time's better spent practicing calls. Tons of real bird recordings on the Net & Youtube has a bunch of helpful instructional videos. Ain't nearly as easy as calling ducks.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Jimmy.
" Ride due west till the sun sets. Turn left at the Rocky Mountains."


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im not scouting right now.Right now im learning how to work my call. I just dont know where to go when it time to start scouting.I never have hunted turkeys before,.I know friends that have hunted them down south but for right now that not going to work for me this year.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Learn how to spell


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> Learn how to spell


no make me.:mrgreen: o yea bite me


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

be berri, beeri, quiet........._O\\


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if scouting this time of year will do you any good. By may are the turkeys back to their normal habitat, or are they still down lower?


----------

